# Custom Stand/Canopy for Nano (10g) - Paint Grade and Stained



## Ashly Scott (Jan 11, 2005)

I just started my first planted tank this past week. For more info see 1st Planted Tank Endeavor - 10g Nano.

Since my efforts involved some DIY for the stand and canopy, I thought I would include some pics here. BTW...The stained unit was built a couple of years back. It currently houses a couple of small cichlids.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I love those stands!


----------

